# Trolling Motor Security



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

Hello all,

Anyone have any solid solutions for "locking" down their trolling motor to deter theft? I'll be leaving my pontoon in a public docking space for the season, and don't have a solution for securing my bow mount trolling motor to the deck. It'll be mounted, but could easily be taken with a cordless drill and a few minutes time. I've looked online for some solutions without any luck, I might have make my own solution!

Just curios what the rest of you do.

Thanks in advance for any comments.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I use a MinnKota quick release mount
It has a provision for a lock to prevent removal of the top half of the bracket that the motor mounts to and prevents access to the bolts securing the base of the mount to the boat


----------



## kayakmac (Aug 4, 2013)

Put a little duct tape on it. No one will bother to steal it then.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Put a little duct tape on it. No one will bother to steal it then.


Probably the most effective and cheapest solution!



I don't have a lock on my Minn Kota quick release. Just the sliding tab. Where is the provision to lock?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I'd be more worried about your outboard. Someone stole my grandfather's 90hp Johnson and 9.9 kicker off the back of his boat while docked at mosquito in the late 90's. Nobody has ever figured that one out....


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

Bad Bub said:


> I'd be more worried about your outboard. Someone stole my grandfather's 90hp Johnson and 9.9 kicker off the back of his boat while docked at mosquito in the late 90's. Nobody has ever figured that one out....


Yeah, the outboard is obviously a worry too, but I can at least put a lock on it and it would take some work to get it off the boat. 

Unfortunately the trolling motor would literally take 2 minutes to steal. I think I'll come up with a locking solution on my own, although duck tape seems like it would a great option... we'll see

If I come up with something worth posting I'll take a picture and post it.

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

+1 on the quick release from MinnKota quick release. Used it on the last boat, locks it up just fine.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Boat...efined;cat104794380;cat104716980;cat104312880


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Boat insurance. If thieves really want it they're going to get it no matter what lock you have on it.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Tamper resistant screws. McMaster Carr search security screws.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Hmmm. We installed are tm on a plate. After every trip we simply un screw the t-bolt and slide the tm off the boat. Works great. And very easy... lol just dont forget to grab the tm before going fishing.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

leeabu said:


> Tamper resistant screws. McMaster Carr search security screws.


Fyi. The tools for these screws are easy to get. Lol never really got the point.(i sell screws).


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks fellas for the replies...

I know insurance is my best bet to replace stuff that gets taken, but what a hassle to replace it. If I can keep a percentage of the dirtbag a-hole thieves away to start with... that seems worth it too.

When I originally looked a the mounting plate it was expensive, but the link has it for $40, so an affordable option... Thanks.

I like the security screw idea, although you can loosen one T-bolt and steal my entire TM excluding the mount. I'm going to have to literally lock it down some how.


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

Bucks4life-- Looks like your close to Hoover. If your boat is there, check it often. Had my trolling motor and gear looted the first month it was there. Good luck


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Hmmm. We installed are tm on a plate. After every trip we simply un screw the t-bolt and slide the tm off the boat. Works great. And very easy... lol just dont forget to grab the tm before going fishing.


Lol opps. Just hit the link. Ya they work great. Even after 15 years of use on ours. Cant steal whats not there!


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

Yeah, I'm trying to decide what's a bigger pain in the @ss... Trying to lock it up, or haul it back and forth! 

Yes, I'm at Hoover. I didn't have any problems last year, but I didn't have a bow mount trolling motor on the front of it either. I'm thinking about setting up a spare trail cam I have too in a discrete location...


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Bad Bub said:


> I'd be more worried about your outboard. Someone stole my grandfather's 90hp Johnson and 9.9 kicker off the back of his boat while docked at mosquito in the late 90's. Nobody has ever figured that one out....


I'll make one guess. That dude was really, really strong!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

buckeyebowman said:


> I'll make one guess. That dude was really, really strong!


I guess! My dad jumped in the lake to make sure it wasn't on the bottom of the lake. Straight gone.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Bucks4life said:


> Yeah, I'm trying to decide what's a bigger pain in the @ss... Trying to lock it up, or haul it back and forth!
> 
> Yes, I'm at Hoover. I didn't have any problems last year, but I didn't have a bow mount trolling motor on the front of it either. I'm thinking about setting up a spare trail cam I have too in a discrete location...


Likes been said. If a theif wants it. There going to get it. With the proper tools most locks are pretty easy to brake,cut,pop,ect... i dont dock my boat. But removing/adding the tm as needed has become a habit that goes un-noticed,part of the routine.
Not trying to talk ya into it,just throwing stuff out there for u.


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

I took a electric scribe and wrote my name all over my trolling motor BUT I will add some duct tape just for added measure. 
They stole my chain, locks and trail cam that was in a lock box 10 ft up in a tree facing the door they kicked in when they stole my new quad BUT they did leave my old quad that did have duct tape on the seat which wasn't locked and the key was in it.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Buck4life,

Is it a motor guide or min Kota trolling motor. Looked in the cabelas boating catalog and they have locks for motor guide trolling motors but I didn't see any for min kota..


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

Erieangler51 said:


> Buck4life,
> 
> Is it a motor guide or min Kota trolling motor. Looked in the cabelas boating catalog and they have locks for motor guide trolling motors but I didn't see any for min kota..


It's a Minnkota. Thanks for info!


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

I bought a trolling motor over the winter and obsessed over the best way to mount it. Minnkota makes really nice quick release mounts for the Powerdrive V2 and Terrova motors. Basically you have a 4 x 6 inch 'puck' mounted to the boat and there's a larger surface mounted on the underside of the trolling motor that drops onto the 'puck' . There's also the option to put a small padlock on the removable pins that hold the motor to the puck. There are two models: RTA-17 for the riptide (saltwater) motors, and the MKA-21 for the powerdrive v2 and terrova motors (freshwater). My boat is white and I wanted a white puck so it would match the boat. I went to a Bass Pro shops and compared both. The RTA-17 and MKA-21 are identical (I verified this by comparing the two side by side), so choose based on the color you want. With this mount, it just takes a couple seconds to install or remove the trolling motor. You could just install/deinstall the motor when you actually use it, or you could use the padlock to lock it down. I wouldn't want an expensive electronic trolling motor being exposed to the elements, so mine will live in my garage. When locked in place, the would be thieves would have to either use a sawzall to cut the bolts underneath or a small pair of bolt cutters to cut the padlock. Also, these minkota quick release mounts work for the motorguide xi5. Mine is mounted on a RTA-17.


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

Yeah, the quick release is on the list of options, just for the locking part. Thanks for all the info, lots to think about.


----------



## 68rocks (Aug 2, 2013)

Minnkota quick release here with lock. If you are really concerned you can pull the pin & lock and take it in.


----------

